# Black Ghost fish....



## Jay Ack (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a 20 gallon tank, with one black ghost, and 3 two inch discus fish with a small sucker fish. The black ghost has white stuff on its skin. it looks like when humans put lotion on their skin and you can see the white when its not fully messaged into the skin. I put fungus care because thats what the pet store thought it was. The water in the tank is now green. I tested my water, ph is 6.7, ammonia is almost 0. Please help i dont want this ghost to die its my favorite fish lol.


----------



## Rikesh (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey... Ammonia SHOULD be exactly zero!! Did you cycle your tank properly?


----------



## Jay Ack (Aug 12, 2008)

*black ghost....*

its between 0 and 0.02. i put in nitrate nitrite chlorine chlorime remover. i even added biological bacteria. it seems to be doing fine now thought after i put the fungus cure. thats wierd because how come the discus didnt get it and the black ghost did. i have a whisper 60 on a 20 gallon tank btw.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

API liquid fungus cure? Thats what it did to my tank too. Running carbon in your filter will remove the colour after the treatment is finished. What kind of substrate do you use?


----------



## Rikesh (Sep 23, 2008)

That's strange...
Generally the discus are the first fish to get affected by a wrong water parameter...
is it possible that your discus are attacking the blackgost due to the relatively small tank(20Gal)?? Discus are cichlids!!!


----------



## Jay Ack (Aug 12, 2008)

*black ghost...*

i have white sand that is for freshwater i double checked it many times. The black ghost is always hiding in a foot long ship that i have in the tank. it only comes out at night mostly. the discus never get near the black ghost. and i dont wanna jinx it but my dicus look healthier then i do lol.


----------



## Rikesh (Sep 23, 2008)

perhaps the black ghost gets bruised in the ship.
provide a pvc tube for it. its surely smooth


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah black ghosts can injure their soft bellies on things like that and then they are prone to things like fungus.


----------

